# Guy FREAKS OUT over WoW password change prank



## CombatRaccoon (May 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPKBEhA0jAo&feature=player_embedded#!


FUCKING HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Kangamutt (May 18, 2010)

_*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!*_


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Ahah I love these videos.


----------



## Voltemand (May 18, 2010)

MELTDOOWWWWWNNNN


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Lesson Learned:

WoW turns people in to mindless retarded zombies.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Lesson Learned:
> 
> WoW turns people in to mindless retarded zombies.


 
No, people are normally like that. I love this video tho.
Vent harrassment is pretty funny too.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 18, 2010)

Hahahahaa that was fucking awesome! D

Although these WOW freak-out video are just as funny:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NThK_lYOsqQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oepNCiHA1hM&feature=fvw


----------



## Hackfox (May 18, 2010)

WoW addicts are funny :3


----------

